# New Member moved to Cheltenham last year from the US :D



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

Just thought I would introduce myself. I've been training for 16 years, just had to take over 2 years off due to medical reasons, spent 10 months in bed for part of that and last summer I was given the medical ok to train as heavy as I like. So far I love the UK (moved here after a long distance relationship and engagement with my wife who is British), and just want to get more involved with the lifting, powerlifting and bodybuilding community and this forum seems like a good place to start.

Currently 5'9" 205 lbs and on a cut.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M bro :thumbup1:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

did you meet the wife on WOW ? :tongue:

Hello! Welcome!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Sup dude :laugh:


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Welcome to UK-M bro :thumbup1:


Thanks, good to be here!



lxm said:


> did you meet the wife on WOW ? :tongue:
> 
> Hello! Welcome!


I did play wow but, no she is not a gamer. LoL



 cub said:


> Sup dude :laugh:


Nada just keeping it real, sup broski? How you doing?


----------



## OGG (May 18, 2011)

Hello there Jason, good to have you in the UK, look forwards to hearing more from you. Cheltenham has a few guys who do strongman I belive, so finding people who like to train hard should not be impossible. Hope so anyway for your sake. :rolleye:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I live in cheltenham mate, where will you be training? Not planning on stalking you dont worry lol


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome mate. One good thing you got for ya moving here is our kind governments lax laws on steroids :thumb:

No more need to worry about getting put to death for a couple of dbols lol


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Alrite bud, Where are you training? I'm also in chelt.


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

OGG said:


> Hello there Jason, good to have you in the UK, look forwards to hearing more from you. Cheltenham has a few guys who do strongman I belive, so finding people who like to train hard should not be impossible. Hope so anyway for your sake. :rolleye:


Yeah I've met a number of good bros already. A lot of serous lifters in the UK I've noticed.



Ninja_smurf said:


> Welcome mate. One good thing you got for ya moving here is our kind governments lax laws on steroids :thumb:
> 
> No more need to worry about getting put to death for a couple of dbols lol


I tell the kids at the gym I am natty but I am well aware of the laws here... it is nice. Already dabbling in the wears after 8 years off (although I am on HRT anyway so have a test script). Texas had pretty harsh laws. A handful of d-bols could get you 5-10 years. The upside of HRT at least is that I can blast and cruise without concern for PCT so will probably get pretty big again over the next few years.


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

DiamondDixie said:


> Alrite bud, Where are you training? I'm also in chelt.


Right now I train at Fitness 4 Less in the mornings as I live just down the street from it and it is cheap. Considering changing over to Reach next year.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

JasonDB said:


> Yeah I've met a number of good bros already. A lot of serous lifters in the UK I've noticed.
> 
> I tell the kids at the gym I am natty but I am well aware of the laws here... it is nice. Already dabbling in the wears after 8 years off (although I am on HRT anyway so have a test script). Texas had pretty harsh laws. A handful of d-bols could get you 5-10 years. The upside of HRT at least is that I can blast and cruise without concern for PCT so will probably get pretty big again over the next few years.


You look pretty big already, you are only 10 pounds lighter than me and I am 6ft4.


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> You look pretty big already, you are only 10 pounds lighter than me and I am 6ft4.


Thanks, that is after only a year of training again and one bulking cycle at 500mg of test a week (cutting now). Muscle memory and heavy lifting go a long way. High frequency low rep barbell work, progressive overload and a lot of calories is my mantra for size.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

welcome breh


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

JasonDB said:


> Thanks, that is after only a year of training again and one bulking cycle at 500mg of test a week (cutting now). Muscle memory and heavy lifting go a long way. High frequency low rep barbell work, progressive overload and a lot of calories is my mantra for size.


My kind of training!


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> My kind of training!


I do love some Reg Park style 5x5s.


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome m8


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

welcome mate


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

^^^ Thanks guys.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

^^^ Thanks!


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

DiamondDixie said:


> Alrite bud, Where are you training? I'm also in chelt.


Hard to tell with the camera over your face but I *think* I've seen you in town once (only so many big guys here). LoL

It even worth looking for local dealers here btw, or just stick with my online suppliers? I've not met any but I'm pretty close lipped about gear to avoid unwanted attention and this is not a very big town.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Another welcome from me mate


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Another welcome from me mate


Thanks! Its good to be here although I've not been very active since joining. Perhaps with time.


----------



## Schwarzasharpy (Aug 23, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## Kennyp (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello 2 U BIG Jason, welcome to the UK and to uk-m. One thing is for sure, our weather aint as good as Texas is it?


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

Schwarzasharpy said:


> Welcome!!!!!!!


Thanks!



Kennyp said:


> Hello 2 U BIG Jason, welcome to the UK and to uk-m. One thing is for sure, our weather aint as good as Texas is it?


Subject to debate as I spent half my life in Houston I am already used to freak rain storms without warning... the winters here kill me, but the summers are so mild. People don't drop dead from heat strokes when it hits 42C in July at 2-3pm. I'll keep the British summers and the Texas winters. LoL

Cheap yet good quality gear that you don't do 5 years in prison if you get caught with a bottle of it is a plus also.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> I live in cheltenham mate, where will you be training? Not planning on stalking you dont worry lol


Thats just what a stalker would say :lol:


----------



## iron manc (Dec 5, 2009)

JasonDB said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Subject to debate as I spent half my life in Houston I am already used to freak rain storms without warning... the winters here kill me, but the summers are so mild. People don't drop dead from heat strokes when it hits 42C in July at 2-3pm. I'll keep the British summers and the Texas winters. LoL
> 
> Cheap yet good quality gear that you don't do 5 years in prison if you get caught with a bottle of it is a plus also.


I would swop Texas for here anyday of the week mate haha well the weather is the main reason...saying that id probably be on death row within a week thinkin to myself ''how the f**k did I end up here''......


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

iron manc said:


> I would swop Texas for here anyday of the week mate haha well the weather is the main reason...saying that id probably be on death row within a week thinkin to myself ''how the f**k did I end up here''......


Haha yeah Texas is well known for executing more people every year than all other states in the US that have the death penalty combined (most laws, crime and punishment are done at the individual state level not the national level in the US, so Texas excutes about 200 people a year but other states do not have a death penalty). Basically in Texas if you kill a child, kill a police officer or other civil servant, rape someone then kill them or anything along those lines, they will put you to death 99% of the time.

Again if you spent your entire life in the UK, a Houston summer would be brutal. My wife had only come down in cooler months but we got married last August in Texas and she had heat fatigue. When we went out with friends in the day time, we had to take turns fanning her and bring extra water bottles. Texas in the summer the air above the streets and sidewalks literally shimmers due to the visual distortion caused by the heat reflecting off of it and heating the air above it and if you walk barefoot on any of them in the peak of the day, it will cause 1st degree burns on your soles. It would take some getting used to. LoL

The biggest issue here methinks is the lack of sunlight. I should open a pub with UV lights in it so that people could get a pint and a cure for their pasty skin at the same time... it would be a pretty big hit I think.


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

This youtube clip I made will show you guys a bit about what I have been through medically, how I've rebuilt myself, transformed my physique again (and will continue to do so as I am still not satisfied with my level of body fat or muscle mass) and where I am now.


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

at least no more rattlenakes


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

si23 said:


> at least no more rattlenakes


Again being from Texas the sheer lack of indigenous poisonous critters (other than the adders) on this island is a huge plus for the UK. Texas has two poisonous spiders (I've been bitten by both) and around 7 types of poisonous snakes (fortunately never been bitten by one).


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

JasonDB said:


> Again being from Texas the sheer lack of indigenous poisonous critters (other than the adders) on this island is a huge plus for the UK. Texas has two poisonous spiders (I've been bitten by both) and around 7 types of poisonous snakes (fortunately never been bitten by one).


can never get my headround how people in them places get on seen snakes on many trips too florida but saw first posinous one in 2010 a water moscon


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

si23 said:


> can never get my headround how people in them places get on seen snakes on many trips too florida but saw first posinous one in 2010 a water moscon


We have water moccasins in Texas. I've killed a few, fortunately that have a foul oder so you generally smell them before you are within 10 meters.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

OP is a phaggot, do you even lift?


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> OP is a phaggot, do you even lift?


Haha Simon did not know you posted here bro. OP is a phaggot who is stronger and bigger than you without having to lift... that thar genetics. I do a couple zumba classes a week.

Did you submit your final pics for the challenge yet?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I dropped out. Moving 10000 miles, no gym access for a month and mum food ruined it for me. Shame as I was flying.


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I dropped out. Moving 10000 miles, no gym access for a month and mum food ruined it for me. Shame as I was flying.


That sucks... but at least you moved to a country where steroids are legal and cheap. LoL


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

To juice or not? That's the question. Then the next question is how to convince a GF who is anti juice


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> To juice or not? That's the question. Then the next question is how to convince a GF who is anti juice


Tell her if she is cool about it you will let her shoot you when you need to do the left glute (as it can be hard to reach). Or get her to try some primobolan (when she drops 5 lbs of fat without changing her diet and her sex drive goes through the roof she'll be hooked)... a couple that juices together stays together.


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

Any Cheltenham peeps who train at Reach Fitness I just joined up there yesterday so might see you there.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

@JasonDB

How is the law suit going with Lame Nordstrom? :laugh:


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

MutantX said:


> @JasonDB
> 
> How is the law suit going with Lame Nordstrom? :laugh:


So far it is just internet talk. If he tried it he would lose. I am hoping for a letter or a call with a solicitor in which case I will break down the problems with this suit why I will win and that I will counter-sue.... and I will make money either way. Him suing me would give me publicity and me beating him even more.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

JasonDB said:


> So far it is just internet talk. If he tried it he would lose. I am hoping for a letter or a call with a solicitor in which case I will break down the problems with this suit why I will win and that I will counter-sue.... and I will make money either way. Him suing me would give me publicity and me beating him even more.


Did the original video get taken down?


----------

